# Salted honey methods



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

That's easy enough!
Make a bunch of the smaller jars then combine them into a larger jar. I'm 
sure the taste and consistency is almost about the same. How do you combine a big
jar into a small jar?


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

As an aside. Salt and honey taken at bed time works as a sleep aid. The salt works as a precursor to melatonin production. Sorry I don't remember what role the honey plays. I've been doing this for the last 3 months and see a marked improvement in sleeping all night. Well, with the exception of trips to the toilet.


----------



## whitebark (Jul 14, 2004)

beepro said:


> That's easy enough!
> Make a bunch of the smaller jars then combine them into a larger jar. I'm
> sure the taste and consistency is almost about the same. How do you combine a big
> jar into a small jar?


My thought is that the salt isn't in solution and will settle out...If I only do small jars and put 'stir before serving' then that is likely a resolution.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a small machine to turn anything into powder form.
Perhaps that is your solution there to put the powdered salt in and then stir before serving. How much you
have to experiment a bit. 
For less trip to the toilet, don't drink any water 2 hours before bedtime. And empty your bladder before going to bed will
help too. When in doubt use a small portable potty next to your bed just like the old days. Use a small LED flashlight so that you
don't accidentally trip over the potty.


----------

